# Fishing in Annapolis



## surf guy (Mar 7, 2006)

My Dad just let me know that they're docking their boat in Annapolis this summer. An decent fishing in that area?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

There's plenty of good fishing out of Annapolis from a boat. You can hit Hacketts, The Bay Bridge, TPL, Bloody Point, Eastern Bay and so on. It just depends on how far you want to run.

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I had a slip on White Hall Creek in Annapolis for a few year and the fishing is great as Dae pointed out. Problem is all the blow boaters who think the bay was just there for them. It just became too crowded for me.


----------



## surf guy (Mar 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, my dad's boat is a Cabin Cruiser, so I'll be fishing with my son from the dock or in their inflatable dingy. 

How's the fishing off of the docks in the Annapolis area?


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

surf guy said:


> Unfortunately, my dad's boat is a Cabin Cruiser, so I'll be fishing with my son from the dock or in their inflatable dingy.
> 
> How's the fishing off of the docks in the Annapolis area?


The fishing around Annapolis is great from docks and small boats. I would recommend a six pound spinning setup with a stiff tip. The only lure you will need is a mepps #1 aglia spinner. You will catch white perch, Yellow Perch, Blue Gill, Pumpkin seed, rockfish, and other fish. Look for pipes in bulk heads and cast near the pipes. It does not matter if they are out of the water. The water that runs out of the pipes creates holes for the fish. If you use cut bait, use worms, Soft shell crab or cut spot. Worms will get you sunfish. Soft shell crab will get you eels and cut spot will get you white perch and blue fish.


----------



## surf guy (Mar 7, 2006)

It sounds like there's a mix of freshwater and saltwater fish. My 5 yr old "fishing buddy" will be in heaven!

Thanks for the info


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When I had my boat in Annapolis I'd fish from the pier quite a bit. Just as eklutna said there's plenty of fish. Sometimes in the early morning and the tide was high the rock would be busting bait fish right up on the shore. That's the perfect time to throw a topwater lure. I've caught keeper rock in water no deeper that 12" when they're active like that. Good luck and enjoy some pier action.  I still fish from my pier in Middle River and enjoy the same thing.


----------

